# Western Flyer: Cannot locate Serial



## spylab (Apr 30, 2011)

Last week I picked this bike out of the trash; seems like Western Flyers have some collector base, but I am having a tough time identifying manufacturer, year or model for this one. Photos:
















Checked all the usual spots: rear dropouts, underside of bottom bracket, headtube; didn't see any serial number markings. Haven't found a photo via Google of a matching bike.

Can anyone give me an idea of
a) Serial number location?
b) Approximate year or possible model name?
c) Is this worth doing anything with? (I picked it for free, but am deciding if it is worth really prettying up, or just worth a quick once-over).

Thank you in advance!

Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 1, 2011)

I can tell from the frame and chainring that it's made by AMF. The BMA/6 decal makes it 1971 or later. Normally I'd expect the serial to be on the brake arm side rear dropout, but those later ones may be different. Post 1956 AMF serial numbers haven't been decoded yet anyway. They generally had the model name on the chainguard, so without that, anyone's guess. Not worth vintage $, but a fine base for fixing up how you like.


----------

